# Colnago Dream HP 2005 - Carbon Damage?



## cad (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,

I just bought a second hand Colnago Dream HP which was originally purchased in 2005. I'm just getting back into cycling and I think it's a fantastic bike. That aside I have one concern.... the bike was owned by a serious rider, he said he never crashed it (I don't doubt his word) but does anyone have any suggestions on how one could check for any damage to the carbon forks and rear triangle?

I may be being a little paranoid and carbon is a little alien to me !

Charlie


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

clean the bike thoroughly, including BB area, downtube. and inspect for any hairline cracks.

unless the previous owner had crashed, your colnago should be in fine shape.

cheers.


----------

